# Teil eines Strings auslesen



## Angins (2. November 2006)

Hallo zusammen,

ich möchte gerne einene Teil aus einem String auslesen.
Und zwar enthält der String <li> und </li>, nun möchte ich den Text dazwischen auslesen.
Zuerst muss ich ja nach dem ersten Tag suchen:

if(String.indexOf("<li>")!=-1){
}

Doch wie ich nun weiterfahren kann, weiss ich nicht. 
Wäre froh wen mir jemand weiterhelfen kann.

Vielen Dank im Voraus!

Gruss
Angins


----------



## Anime-Otaku (2. November 2006)

"String" soll der Variablennamen sein, nehm ich mal an. Der wird nach konvention jedoch kleingeschrieben...nur nebenher.

Es würden sich auch empfehlen bei größerem Text die StringBuffer Klasse zu nehmen. Da diese wesentlich performanter bei Stringoperationen ist.

du solltest es eher so machen:

```
int foundAt = string.indexOf("<li>");
// fountAt enthält nun die Position zu "<" (wenn <li> vorhanden)
if ( fountAt >= 0 ) {
// Es muss größer oder gleich null sein
// Nur suchen wir nach dem zweiten Teil, ab dem Punkt, wo wir den ersten gefunden hatten
int foundAtEnd = string.indexOf("</li>",foundAt);
   if ( fountAtEnd >= 0 ) {
      String inhalt = string.substring(fountAt+4,fountAtEnd-1);
// +4 da wir das <li> am Anfang noch abziehen müssem (ich hoffe ich habe mich nicht verzählt), ansonten schau mal in die API
   }
}
```


----------



## Angins (2. November 2006)

Vielen Dank für die Hilfe und die Empfehlung mit dem StringBuffer.
Werde es gleich mal ausprobieren.

Nochmals Danke!

Gruss 
Angins


----------

